# Economics major? biology? psych?



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Have any of you majored in economics or a related field?

I'm a biology major, but there are no biology-related careers I'm interested in. I really don't even like the subject of biology, and I'm not looking foward to dissections and the liklihood of working with blood/illness/the environment/etc. But there's nothing else I'm really interested in either. Though i'll be in college for probably a year longer, I've been considering switching to economics, but I really have no idea if I'd be up to the classes/resulting careers. 

I'm okay at math... it's not my BEST subject. I do pretty well in ALL subjects and excel in writing. The only related class I've ever taken is advanced statistics in high school... got an A. I'm currently taking my biology classes at a community college (my 2nd year, going to a university after that) and so far I've managed to make all A's, without an interest in the subject... but I don't consider that to be too much of an accomplishment, as the classes so far have been much easier than my AP classes in high school. I'm pretty sure I could get through the material for an economics degree, though I suspect I'd find it highly boring. My goal is basically to have a useful degree.

I'm not sure if my personality is cut out for this kind of work though... I don't have good oral communications skills and I doubt I ever will. I just don't think I will ever naturally have the personality that employers look for. Also, I'm easily stressed out, I'm bad at making decisions, it takes me.. forever to decide on things (obviously), but usually once I do make a decision, I'm dedicated to see it through to completion. Isn't making decisions a huge part of economics? Is this something I can learn?

I've planned to major in psychology as a backup to biology, because i can transfer most of my biology/chem classes to it, but there are no occupations in psychology that I'm interested in either. I would never want to be stuck with social work, and I've read that the degree isn't very useful.

I just feel like there's nothing out there for me.

Does anyone have input or advice on ANYTHING? Thanks.


----------



## SADone (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm a sociology major and there are an unlimited number of jobs in this career. criminology, sales,business, research.....

I use to be a chem major but that did not pan out.

I'm definitely not going to do social work with this major. I plan on being a market research analyst or just doing research.

I choose this major because i'm not good at anything else.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a BA in economics and I can tell you that I think you are over analyzing way too much. I think the field has a (some of it earned) reputation for being boring, but there is a lot you can do with that degree. It's very wide.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

kikachuck said:


> I have a BA in economics and I can tell you that I think you are over analyzing way too much. I think the field has a (some of it earned) reputation for being boring, but there is a lot you can do with that degree. It's very wide.


Yeah, I know I'm overanalyzing it all. =( It's just really stressful to me... I have a limited amount of time before i decide if I want to switch. It's already a bit late.

How are you using your degree?


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

yellowpaper said:


> How are you using your degree?


At the moment I'm not. I took some time off after I graduated then got caught in some health issues but most of the people I know from school did either A) law school (most popular amongst econ majors) or B) graduate school in some field, but not neccesarily economics.


----------



## prozacilhan (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a BS degree in physics but I dont work.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

do what you want and if you need in deciding or declaring a major talk to a career counselor.


----------



## Emptiness (Jul 25, 2008)

If you are good at statistics and writing then you might wanna look into econometrics which is essentially statistics with economic theory. Although Economics can be really broad econometrics gives you an extra edge that is more quantitative. Given the current market volatility a lot of firms are hiring analysts that can put stats into words and can produce legit forecasting. I dunno if its your thing, but im a research analyst myself and im able to find work anywhere in the world, analysts are the brains anatomy of a corporation the talking is left to the sales people.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

yellowpaper said:


> I'm a biology major, but there are no biology-related careers I'm interested in. I really don't even like the subject of biology, and I'm not looking foward to dissections and the liklihood of working with blood/illness/the environment/etc. But there's nothing else I'm really interested in either. Though i'll be in college for probably a year longer, I've been considering switching to economics, but I really have no idea if I'd be up to the classes/resulting careers.
> 
> I'm okay at math... it's not my BEST subject. I do pretty well in ALL subjects and excel in writing. The only related class I've ever taken is advanced statistics in high school... got an A. I'm currently taking my biology classes at a community college (my 2nd year, going to a university after that) and so far I've managed to make all A's, without an interest in the subject...


I have a similar problem. I did very well in my bio and other science classes, much better than in classes that actually engaged me (humanities-type courses). I am atrocious at writing papers, but I'm comfortable working at a lab and good at taking exams. So I picked bio for my major by default. Science courses are a f*cken triathalon at my school, though, so I didn't exactly coast through anything... Now I'm close to graduating, and I still don't know what to do with my bio degree. An advanced degree is necessary to get a decent job in biology-related fields, but there is no way I can afford any more college after the few extra years I've had to spend as an undergrad. Pretty much everyone in my program is going to med, pharmacy, or grad school, and I keep hearing people say that a bachelor's is useless. I'd like to be involved in research work in some way, and I'm disappointed I likely won't be qualified to pursue that.

I took introductory econ for a year, and it was the most boring $#*t ever. Isn't majoring in econ kind of like majoring in business, where your networking skills and work history and such will be more useful in helping you get a job than your degree?

If you go to your school's career center, you can take one of those lengthy tests where they take an inventory of your interests, and see what career fits. Then, you can discuss it with a counselor.


----------

